

Formal verification solution for financial markets - bladecatcher
http://www.aestheticintegration.com/

======
bladecatcher
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1ymYoP1j7w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1ymYoP1j7w)

